# The Dixie Dirt 200 Lil Indy Speedway Sept 26



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Lil’ Indy Speedway, Spartanburg, SC
presents
The DIXIE DIRT 200
Promoted by
DOUBLE DEUCE DECALS PH# 864-804-9899
In conjunction with
The Great Escape and Fulton Competition

Sunday September 26, 2010
Doors will open at 11:00
Sign up- pay entry fee- draw for qualifying positions
Tech: Chassis - motor – batteries
Track will be open for practice until 1:45
1:45 sign in closes - track prep begins
2:00 single car, two lap qualifying, for heat race starting positions
Track open for practice after qualifying while heats races are set up

Heat races: all cars will run a heat race based on your qualifying time
Heat race line up as follows:
Fast qualifier on the pole for heat #1
Second fastest on pole for heat #2
Third fastest on pole for heat #3 and so on
If you qualify 8th you will start on the outside pole of heat 4
Heat races will be 40 or 50 laps depending on turnout

After heat races cars will be put into a main based on the World of Outlaws format:
Heat race winners will be locked into A main
Heat race second place finishers will go to B main
Heat race third place finisher will go to C main
And so on. 
As the mains progress, winners and/ or second place finishers will continue to the next main.
10 car max per heat race and mains.

200 lap main event

Entry fee will be $15.00 per driver with only one entry per driver.
PURSE
Winner $100, plastic check, trophy, Bragging rights
2nd: $50.00
3rd: $30.00
4th: $20.00
5th: 15.00







Rules:
All motors, batteries and Chassis must be teched prior to qualifying.
NO EXCEPTIONS

Car: LOSI mini late model 1/18 scale, aftermarket chassis ok
Radio: stock or Spectrum DX3E only
Motor: LOSB 1216 or LOSB 1218
Gear: any combination of pinion and spur. After market ball diff ok
Speed control; Stock, Spectrum, or Fuze only
Steering servo: any upgrade 
Batteries: 1500 Mah 7.2 volt only
Shock/Spring: any adjustable shock / any spring combination
Bodies: McAllister Batesville, Greenville, Goodwin Wedge, outlaw stock
Bearings: any sealed
Car length: 15.5 inches
Car width: 7 inches
Car wheel base: 8 inches
Weight: 690 grams minimum to 814 grams maximum with transponder
Spoiler: 7 inch length x 1 ¾ inch height from deck lid
Side Dam spoiler: 2 1/4 long x 1 3/4 height
Tires: any foam or Rubber (grooving ok) NO PIN TIRES ALLOWED
Transponder location: lower left (driver side) of wind shield

PIT STOPS:
Each driver can have a crew member be available to change batteries, motors, brushes, or general repair.
Only the Chassis that starts the race must finish the race, not the motor or battery, BUT the motor and battery you finish the race with must have been teched prior to qualifying. Pit Stalls will be picked by qualifying.



AFTER RACE AND PRIOR TO QUALIFYING TECH PROCEDURE:
1: weigh cars
2: examine motor
3: examine batteries
4: measure Spoiler and side dams with template provided by Indy


----------



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

106 views no comments?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like to know if these kinds of races happen any where else in the USA or is this just something that is done in the South. Surely there are people who read this post and think "man I wish that would happen at my local track"!?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing like that up here !!! I Wish there was I could win and make some $$$


----------



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Come on down , we got hotels down here! "get you a car and lets see how you do in a crowd". Thanks for at least posting a comment!


----------

